# New employer - Spousal work Permit (visitor's 11(6))



## jcbish9 (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with what the process is if you are on an 11(6) permit (spousal with work endorsement), and receive a new offer of employment? I am getting conflicting information about whether this constitutes a 'change of conditions' or just a renewal, and whether I need to return to my home country in order to lodge the application. My current permit is valid until 2018.

Many thanks in advance!
Julia


----------

